# Copy printer settings from one Mac to another??



## Khama (Sep 20, 2005)

Can someone provide details on how to do this if its possible?

Have a client in a design firm that got a new computer, used migration tool to get the new mac set up, however printer settings were not transfered. ( Was not previously aware of this limitation ) 

This user has about 8 different printers and I dread having to download drivers and set them back up. ( AD network ) Is there a simple way to just copy the drivers and printers to the new Mac?


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 20, 2005)

Knowing nothing about your setup, this seems like a bad idea. It is quite likely the drivers are on the computer already. Just use *Printer Setup Utility* to setup your printers. Even if you have to download drivers, what will this take? Thirty minutes out of your busy day?


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 21, 2005)

You might try copying the /Library/Printers and ~/Library/Printers folders onto the new computer and seeing if that installs all the required drivers (you'll probably still need to add the actual printers in PSU, but you shouldn't need to actually download or install anything.


----------



## chabig (Sep 21, 2005)

You should already have the drivers, they are built in to OS X. All you'll have to do is set up the printers in Printer Setup Utility.


----------



## cybergoober (Sep 22, 2005)

Add this to the other suggestions:

Copy /etc/cups from the old system to the new system. Repair permissions. This will have the printers setup in PSU for you. As long as you get the drivers copied over correctly you should be in business.


----------

